# Do 217 crew-members history.



## GT (Jul 29, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Erich (Jul 29, 2005)

GT

Fighter or as a bomber ? there is a web-site for the jagdflieger in Germany and a prime representative for the night fighters I can get you if it was a nachtjäger crew ?

I will be at home in 2 days so we chat about this. The WAsT for burials and the Volksbund for remains and past familie history and where buried if known are two excellent resources. Can help you with addys or contacts as well once I get home

E


----------



## GT (Jul 29, 2005)

Update.


----------

